# Timing?



## 95nissangxe (Oct 15, 2008)

hey guys, i have a roblem with fuel economy and i was wondering i searched a bunch of forums and i was reading some talking about timing, and i was wondering what timing are you talking about and how do you check it? as you possibly can see i am a newbie on cars. thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

*fuel*

before u mess with the timing, do you have your car up to date. (oil change and services). if not i can hook you up. i work at nissan. that can severly hurt your fuel economy.


----------



## 95nissangxe (Oct 15, 2008)

well i have replaced the air filter, and tomorrow hopefully i want to be able to change the fuel filter, i really dont want to change the fuel filter myself because of the gas, but i have not changed the wires or the cap and rotor, and i am only getting 17 miles to a gallon, which is terrible so any help is great.!


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

*fuel*

just put a rag under the fuel filter. change the plugs, cap, rotor, wires, oil filter, and if you can change the trans oil, pan gasket, and filter. that should get you to about 23 city/ 30 high way


----------



## 95nissangxe (Oct 15, 2008)

is there any way i can tell if the spark plug wires are good or bad, can i have them tested for voltage or is it better to just replace them, and as goes for the fuel filter, i got this really cheap mechanic thats going to do it for 20 bucks, so that isnt that bad, and i changed the oil and filter 2,000 miles ago, with sythenic. so it should last alittle longer and the air filter i replaced was really black so i think that will help just a little not much but hopefully i can change the cap and rotor, what is involved with taking off the cap and rotor, is it hard, is there a possibility of breaking anything, how many screws etc.. sorry about all the questions just trying to figure out my nissan!. as goes for the trans there is no way i can get that done, that costs to much, by chance would you know why my transmission is shifting hard into 2nd gear, (auto) and only second, the rest of the gears are fine, it has 165,000. thanks again.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

*FUEL*

CAP ROTOR AND WIRES ARE EASY. I THINK ITS ABOUT 3 OR 4 SCREWS. JUST MAKE SURE YOU PUT THE WIRES IN THE CORRECT ORDER. IF YOU DONT I CAN GET YOU THE INSTRUCTIONS FOR THIS INSTALL. HOW MUCH DID THEY QUOTE YOU FOR THE TRANS.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

*SHIFTING HARD*

COULD BE A MOUNT. BY THE WAY WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED


----------



## 95nissangxe (Oct 15, 2008)

well i live in michigan, but i havent had them look into the trans yet, i know it will be something expensive and im not wanting to hear the bad news, but i want to install the wires and the cap and rotor, but i sometimes have a thing for breaking things, and the "shop" wants hundreds of dollars to replace these items even though i already bought them, they just want labor, but i have been shopping around and found a mechanic to replace them for 200 in labor, and i am not going to pay all of that, so im just going to do it, and also i am going to go to go a quicky oil shop and get a whole fuel system treatment, tht should cost about 70 bucks, so it wont be too bad, and once i replace the fuel filter cap rotor and wires, it should help my gas mileage a shit load, because i have just hit three quarters of a tank and i am already just gone 66 miles, so i am so upset.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

*FUEL*

IF YOU WANT ALL THAT STUFF I CAN HOOK YOU UP ON NISSAN PARTS. JUST PAY A LITTLE SHIPPING. THEY WILL BE THERE BY THE END OF THE WEEK.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

*FUEL*

THE WIRES ARE EXPENSIVE BUT FOR CAP, ROTOR, FUEL FILTER AND WIRES I CAN GET IT TO YOU FOR $85 PLUS SHIPPING WHICH IS ABOUT $5-$7.50


----------



## 95nissangxe (Oct 15, 2008)

thank you i appreciate that but i already bought the items, i just have been wondering on how to replace them like i said i break thing very easily and i was looking into a shop do it but i think i will somehow manage to install them, when it gets alittle warmer out.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

*FUEL*

OK, I WAS ABOUT TO SAY IT IS WARM BUT I FORGOT WHERE YOU WERE. IM IN CALI AND ITS A CHILLY 72


----------



## 95nissangxe (Oct 15, 2008)

haha that is so warm, its a CHILLY 4 degrees where im at, id rather be in Cali,.


----------

